# Perch for bait?



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

After reading a ice fishing post today it reminded me of a discussion I had with my Dad and a man in the UP (Cedarville area) this summer when I put a small perch on a hook under a bobber for pike. I was in my own boat and this man motored over and told me that was illegal to do. I said that I had done this for years on the Irish Hills lakes I fish and have never been questioned.
What is the REAL truth?
Thank You all in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Legal. Any legally taken fish can be used for bait.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I do it all the time with bluegill too.

Perfectly legal to use 15" walleye for bait if you want to, although I don't know anyone who would.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

OK....Thanks guys BUT......
Dad just typed me back saying that perch in the UP are GAMEFISH? The one I was using was less then 7 inches so does that make the difference?
HELP?


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

I was told that Bluegill are ok, Perch are not. The explanation was that Perch were listed as a "gamefish" and the bluegill were not. This was from a DNR employee, but not from a CO.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Both are fine. Makes no difference if a "game fish" or not. As long as its a legal catch (min. size limit) they can be used as bait.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Right from the guide:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/lawful-fishing-methods_229771_7.pdf


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I in deep doo doo if its illegal because I have been using live perch for tipups for almost 55 years..........:lol:

It has always been legal to use any game fish for bait.........never heard anywhere where it was illegal....


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

After reading more.....I "think" that man be correct because there is a 7" minimum on perch in that area! Down here in the lower I believe I'm still legal?
Boy I'm might be a criminal:help:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

boehr said:


> Legal. Any legally taken fish can be used for bait.


Not Gobies.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Not Gobies.



Gobies are not considered gamefish......and yes they're in a different category and illegal to use as bait..


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Gobies are not considered gamefish......and yes they're in a different category and illegal to use as bait..


Can not be used as LIVE BAIT". You can use them dead.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

*Yellow perch have a size limit in certain waters...see note 4 from the guide..., In those waters, a large perch would be legal, a small perch would not be.*​



*Note 4 - Yellow perch*​
*L. Huron 
*waters of Mackinac and Chippewa
Cos. and the ​​
*St. Marys R., *the minimum
size limit is 7.


I don't want to talk about gobies.
​


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

earl said:


> *Yellow perch have a size limit in certain waters...see note 4 from the guide..., In those waters, a large perch would be legal, a small perch would not be.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence why I said'


> Legal. Any legally taken fish can be used for bait.


If you were in possession of undersize fish then they wouldn't be legally taken.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you all......


----------

